# Algae bad?



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey,
I have my very small 2 gal. tank w/ 3 neon tetras. It is getting a lot of algae in it. I am going to clean it out, but my question is: is the algae bad for the fish? I know it just looks bad and all but is it going to hurt the fish. I'd like to get some kind of algae eater but I didn't know if it would hurt all the fish in the long run because the tank is so small. Or would any of you suggest any kind of "algae eater"? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its not really "bad" its gross to look at.... most fish even like to snack on it!
Is the tank in direct light? or is there a light on it? ....
if so move it away from the direct light or dont have the light on so much
I would just scrub it off the sides once a week if it continues. 
Also... reduce feeding, neons dont eat that much and the excess food can be food for algae.
I wouldnt suggest getting an algae eater for that small of a tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that the tank is a bit small and there are soooooo few neons, they'll be sad  
Algea is not always bad, it's a source of food to some fish.
Luck


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Algae is actually a benefit in a tank. It helps the biological filtration just like plants do and as mentioned it is fresh live food for many fish. The reason people dont like it in their tanks is just for looks. Many breeders dont even bother cleaning it up because they are just worried about water quality.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, thanks. Yes, it does look really bad. I know I need a bigger tank. I'm working on it. I guess I'll just have to keep cleaning the tank till I get a bigger one and can get an algae eater.

And yes it gets a lot of light and I use the light a lot.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I would not put any more fish in the 2 gal.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

neons need 10 gallons to be happy, and in groups of 5 or more


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I would get the tetras into another tank asap then you should get a Chinese Algae eater ask for this species only!!! Then add it to the 2 gal for a 2 eek period while the tank is covered with towels and has the light turned off. This should get the algae out just feed a sinking wafer to the chinese algae eater every once and a while, it will not eat it but this will create a good amount of ammonia and "food for the algae which will feed the fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Chinese algae eaters get way too big for that tank, and are fairly aggressive... get oto catfish... much more realistic for the bigger tank and do a pretty good job IME.... remember don't add them until your tank has a nice base of algae!


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

Algae is bad when is clogs the filter, If you clean often, its ok. It takes nitrates out of the water. 
Also can be trouble if you kill it all at once and it decays. Just scrape it off the sides and siphon it out.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

Algae is bad when is clogs the filter, If you clean often, its ok. It takes nitrates out of the water. 
Also can be trouble if you kill it all at once and it decays. Just scrape it off the sides and siphon it out.


----------

